
Dissecting Marc Andreesen's elevator pitch for Ning - akkartik
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/elevator-pitch
======
breck
Thanks VentureHacks!! Just one question: I haven't raised $44 Million or sold
my previous companies for $4.2 and $1.6 Billion. Would this weaken my pitch at
all? ;)

~~~
shayan
all of a sudden I feel like I can't hear your pitch anymore breck, but it was
nice meeting you :)

------
falsestprophet
"It's as easy as starting a blog. [What's the metaphor?]"

Well, that is definitely a simile. It is pretty embarrassing to mix up
fundamental literary devices in a writing analysis, which reaches the single
conclusion that you simply ought to not make writing mistakes.

( <http://members.ozemail.com.au/~ddiamond/analog.html> )

------
RyanGWU82
Keep in mind, this isn't Marc's _real_ elevator pitch -- it's one that the
VentureHacks authors created as if they were in his shoes.

------
mattjaynes
Be sure to watch the Ali G video at the end. How he keeps a straight face I'll
never know - hilarious!

~~~
breck
Thanks for that. hilarious.

------
staunch
That was like reading a dating site profile for Brad Pitt.

------
shayan
but don't you think Marc has his own elevator pitch, that he states on his
blog: "We at Ning are on a mission to build the ultimate platform for people
to create their own social networks and social experiences on the Internet for
anything -- to unlock all of the great ideas of people all over the world for
using this amazing medium in their lives."

